# Austrian Autobahn stop checks.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Travelling along the A1 autobahn shortly after leaving Vienna enroute to Linz, I was supprised to the over head signs come on requesting ALL vehicles over 3500kg to pull off the autobahn into a vehicle checkpoint. At first I thought it was to check that all the vehicles had GO BOXES fitted, then I spotted a large building that looked to one of those X-Ray machine at customs. There was a large number of people in uniform at this check point, and just after it, there were two police cars sitting in waiting.

Has anyone else come across this type of random checking ?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Immigrant barrier? Xrays show up people? Lots of probs in the Arab countries.

Dick


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Immigrant barrier? Xrays show up people? Lots of probs in the Arab countries.
> 
> Dick


That's exactly what I thought when I saw the X-Ray machine. But it was such a sight to see the signs light up in the distance and then all the trucks leaving the autobahn.

Maybe if the Schengen agreement allowing unimpeded travel across the EU is abandoned then we'll see much more of this.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We saw this when we were travelling from Belgium into Luxembourg at Easter. The Police were pulling over all lorries and doing some sort of check.

Sonja


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have seen this in France too but as far as I am aware there was no X-Ray machine. The police just simply close the autoroute forcing all traffic to go off on the slip road onto a route national along which there was a check point where selected vehicles, mainly trucks, were being pulled off for checks. They also sometimes perform checks just after passing through the tolls where I have once been stopped.
peedee


----------

